# Smoke cutter



## rpg22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi guys. I'm new here. I'm from Bulgaria and last week I found a strange flashlight. 
It is from thick aluminum, hold 2D cells and has strange bolt in front of the bulb. 
From my research this is GT Price Smoke Cutter firefighter flashlight. 
Can you tell me what is the price of something like this? I basically do not need it, but someone will be happy, because it is rare. 
This is a picture of mine flashlight:






Thank you!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 15, 2017)

Welcome to CPF. This discussion forum is not set up to act as a want to sell forum per se. Members could give you a range of value for this flashlight.

Bill


----------



## rpg22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, I understand this. That's what I want, just to know the range 
I'll list it in ebay later


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 15, 2017)

CPF does not support selling on ebay. We have our own Sales forum.

Bill


----------

